# شرح برنامج تصميم محطات التناضح العكسي rosa72 (الجزء الثاني)



## ضياء جمعه (14 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا لجميع الأخوة الذين شاهدوا الجزء الأول وسجلوا أراءهم .في الجزء الثاني وبعد اكمال البيانات في الفقرة الأولى والتي تتعلق بال project information ننتقل الى الفقرة الثانية وهي نافذة feed water data والموضحة بالصورة التالية  حيث تحتوي هذه النافذة على الفقرات المبينة في أدناه


Water type تتضمن هذه الفقرة 8 اختيارات حسب طبيعة المياه المغذية للمنظومة المراد تصميمها حيث ان تحديد هذا الاختيار يؤثر في حسابات scaling والتي تتم في النافذة الثالثة وهي scaling information


Open water profile library  تتضمن هذه الفقرة والتي عند الضغط عليها تخرج النافذة والموضحة بالصورة التاليةوالتي هي عبارة عن مكتبة وأرشيف لحفظ تحاليل المياه المستخدم وكمية لعناصر الموجودة في كل نوع من الماء المستخدم في المغذي بالإضافة الى درجة حرارته ورقمه الهيدروجيني.


Feed percentage  يمثل نسبة المغذي لهذه المرحلة من المغذي الكلي لجميع المنظومة (يستخدم هذا في حالة تجزئة المنظومات الكبيرة الى مراحل متعددة لغرض تصميم كل مرحلة)
Feed number يمثل رقم المغذي كرمز تصميمي للدلالة لا أكثر
Feed stream في حالة وجود اكثر من مغذي واحد لنفس المرحلة يتم تثبيت ذلك بعدد المغذيات


Specify individual solute يتم تفعيل هذه الفقرة بوضع إشارة صح فيها لغرض تحديد نسب وكميات المركبات والعناصر في ماء التغذية ليقوم بعد ذلك البرنامج بحساب قيمة ال total dissolved solids وتثبيتها في المربع الخاص بذلك اعتمادا على معطيات التحاليل المختبرية.



أخواني الأعزاء سوف اقوم بأكمال شرح هذا الجزء غدا انشاء الله 
مع تمنياتي للجميع بالفائدة العلمية من هذا الموضوع 
انا بأنتظار تقيمكم وأستفساراتكم


----------



## ويندوز مان (14 أكتوبر 2012)

متااااااااااابع وفي انتظار باقي الشرح


----------



## che_eng_moody (14 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير يا بشمهندس ضياء


----------



## che_eng_moody (14 أكتوبر 2012)

كلنا في انتظار باقي الشرح
مووووووووفق ان شاء الله


----------



## ضياء جمعه (15 أكتوبر 2012)

feed parameters وتتضمن هذه الفقرة ثلاثة فقرات وهي temperature, flow rate , PH حيث ان قيم درجة الحرارة والرقم الهيدروجيني هي فيم يمكن تغيرها حسب الظروف التشغيلية لماء التغذية بينما يكون معدل الجريان مثبت حسب اختيارك لل unit set في النافذة الأولى من البرنامج
بعد ذلك يتم تثبيت التحاليل في الجدول الموجود في النافذة وحسب القيم لكل عنصر ومركب ليقوم بعد ذلك البرنامج بأعطاء القيمة النهائية لل total dissolved solid 
Charge balance في هذه الفقرة هناك خمسة خيارات مثبته وهي لأضافه الكلوريدات والكبريتات ولتعديل الأيونات الموجبة والسالبة ولتعديل الأيونات ككل
Save water profile to library لخزن تحاليل نموذج الماء في مكتبة البرنامج
 
أخواني هذة النقاط الاربعة هي اكمال للجزء الثاني وبذلك تم شرح النافذة الثانية وهي نافذة ال feed water data

وللموضوع بقية 
شكري لجميع الأخوة المساهمين


----------



## ويندوز مان (16 أكتوبر 2012)

منتظرين باقي الشرح :7:


----------



## che_eng_moody (7 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير يا بشمهندس ضياء


----------



## المهندس يامن (14 نوفمبر 2012)

طيب لو سمحتم نريد البرنامج نفسه


----------



## ضياء جمعه (23 نوفمبر 2012)

الاخ يامن تم أضافة رابط تحميل البرنامج بأحدث اصدار


----------



## salmaeissa (21 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## salmaeissa (21 يناير 2013)

ممكن ياجماعة لوسمحتو تساعدوني في معرفة كيفية التعامل مع برنامج launch rosa8.0
ضروري لو سمحتو


----------



## mankoos (23 يناير 2013)

شكرررا جزيلا


----------

